# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Jak się tego pozbyć?! czy to kiedyś zejdzie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

w tym roku stosowalam samoopalacz. juz nie pamietam dokladnie kiedy ale dawno. zrobil mi smugi wiec zmywalam go cytryna. cytryna wybiela jak sie okazalo.. i mam pod brwiami wybielone miejsca; / czy to kiedys zejdzie? jak sie tego pozbyc? pomocy blagam

----------


## Karaoke

Możesz sobie wspomóc peelingiem, za jakiś czas samo zniknie. Zapewne nie pocieszę Cię jak powiem, że nie ma żadnego cudownego środka który spowoduje zmianę z dnia na dzień.

----------

